# Appleton ride



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Jan 2 09

The snow cover was awesome blasting throw drifts 2' to 3' tall!!!:rockn:
[ame="http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/4%20wheeling/appleton/?action=view&current=010.flv"]







[/ame]

We were the only ones out here all winter. So we cut the trail fun.:rockn:
[ame="http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/4%20wheeling/appleton/?action=view&current=009.flv"]







[/ame]

Just got done digging this one out.:doh: Brake time!!! I lost speed on top of a snow drift 3' or 4' deep!
















Can you find Pat??:thinking: Ill give you a hint he has a birght orange hat.








Still need help hear is a closer look








We lost Adam had to go back and found out the camera mounted to his back seat caught a limb and broke off and flung it the snow somewhere!! ****!!!:doh:








15 to 20 minutes later








It was still recording!!!:rockn:

Stuck again!:cussing:
[ame="http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/4%20wheeling/appleton/?action=view&current=007-1.flv"]







[/ame]

Well at least it was not me this time. I was the only one with a winch and putting the guy with the winch up front is not a good idea. Not to mention I'm like 100lps more then then the rest.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice vids man.. I know I saw a CAN-AM in there!!!! 

Wish we got snow like that around here!!! Looked like a blast!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep that's the 08 800cc Renegade X.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! :rockn: I'm jealous!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool vids....really coooool :563808:


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

that looks like fun


----------

